# Are you californians ok out there?



## John (Dec 21, 2010)

everytime i look at my computer weather it gets worse for california.whats going on?


----------



## Jessicap (Dec 21, 2010)

watching the news now - does not look good! And this isn't the RAINY season? Yikes. Hope everyone is okay. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 21, 2010)

Rain...??.... Pffff.. it's a wonderful am shower dont ya know ?





this morning's " shower shot" ....and yes the beach is flooded~
Have a Wet N Wonderful Day ~ 
BE SAFE!
JD~


----------



## tobibaby (Dec 21, 2010)

it is horrible my tobi is bored, i am bored, and the rain wont give us a break.. thanks for ur prayers we sure need it.. everyone is confused right now as to WTH is going on here


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 21, 2010)

The news called it the pineapple express from HAWAII!! Thanks Hawaii!  There is a "low" just off of Washington and Oregon that is causing the "Hose of the front" to swing much lower and nail us! Usually it's higher up and misses us. It's finally not raining right now but we have WET air from the fog that has rolled in because it stopped raining!! 

I could bet we have exceeded our ENTIRE rain total for next year with this system, I'm gonna go look, now I am curious!! 

Whiney butt Mary Anne


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 21, 2010)

Lucky for me, my house was built up on a slight hill. So all the rain runs off my lot. The tortoises are lovin' it. Dudley goes out every morning and just sits in it. 

I love the rain too, however, because I work outside quite a bit, I'm pretty bored. I've read three books already since Sunday. But m-m-m-m-m boy does the fire in the wood stove ever feel WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## tobibaby (Dec 21, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Lucky for me, my house was built up on a slight hill. So all the rain runs off my lot. The tortoises are lovin' it. Dudley goes out every morning and just sits in it.
> 
> I love the rain too, however, because I work outside quite a bit, I'm pretty bored. I've read three books already since Sunday. But m-m-m-m-m boy does the fire in the wood stove ever feel WONDERFUL!!!




i know it does feel good to sit next to the fire and reading a book.. thats what i have been doing also.. do u think tobi is too small to be out in the rain for couple of minutes? i feel like its too cold for him and i dont want him to get sick.


----------



## Laura (Dec 21, 2010)

muddy... its good today... but south.... it might slide into the sea....landslides are bad...


----------



## DeanS (Dec 21, 2010)

We have no rainy season...we 're just happy to get what we get...and complain about it The ONLY thing I'm pissed about, is missing the eclipse last night!


----------



## Angi (Dec 21, 2010)

I hate it! It does not let up for more than a few minutes. The kids are out of school and stuck in the house. My eleven year old played basketball in the rain and came in soaked yesterday, no big deal I do laundry everyday anyway. The worst part is my 16 year old is driving to basketball practice in this. I hate it! the roads are bad here


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Dec 21, 2010)

The weather does suck...I prefer to have the tortoises under natural sunlight than artificial. This weather makes going to the store a hassle.. the other day I actually to put on my Army Winter boots to get to my car since I was flooded outside.


----------



## franeich (Dec 21, 2010)

Im in the burn area. No big problems yet.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 21, 2010)

I bought SCUBA gear for me and my tortoises, just in case.


----------



## Angi (Dec 21, 2010)

Franeich~What burn area. After my nieghboring area burned about 7 years ago we had horrible flooding.
I just got back from my sister's house her poor horse's corral was flooded. We dug out the slush and she put down corral dry then put an easy up over the highest area and dug trenches to drain the water out. We were soaking wet and filthy. It rained the whole time. Not fun
Pic of the horse just got posted on F/B if you want to see


----------



## DeanS (Dec 21, 2010)

I work for Animal Control (City of LA) and we're concerned about mudslides from the Seyton and Signal Fires (Tujunga/Sylmar areas)...this isn't gonna be pretty!


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Dec 21, 2010)

yeah its hecka cold,gotta put my baby tort on 24 hour temp monitoring,and this cold is messing wit my knees and hips,this cali for christ sakes get on with it.


----------



## Madortoise (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for asking.
It wasn't so bad today in Long Beach, but of course I was in office all day...we'll see about tomorrow...some places in the city floods all the time w/even little rain. City planning is very poor and the road is not equipped for the rain in So-Cal in general so we need to watch out for unnecessary accidents.


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 21, 2010)

My tortoises are loving this rain, they come out every day, walk around eat, swim in the water, then go back to there hides, I dont mind this rain either, makes for good snow on the mountains for when i go snowboarding


----------



## Tom (Dec 21, 2010)

Every time I get upset about all the rain, flooding, bad drivers and inconvenience, I just think about all the weeds and grass that are going to grow out here now. Its going to be a bumper crop this year. All my torties will have their fill of grass and weeds daily for a while now.

I've got over 100 gallons of rainwater collected now too. Put it through a Magnum Micron filter and into 5 gallon jugs and a 44 gallon trash can. I should be able to spray down all the babies and not have such bad hard water stains on them. Good for my humidifiers too.

No matter how cloudy and overcast it is there is always a bright side...


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 21, 2010)

Man tom productive, i should collect the water, we got a bunch, i have a few old aquariums outside that are filled (forgot to cover them) and yess how the vegetation grows after the rain  cant wait for it to all grow out, plus less forest fire with a good wet season.


----------



## Tom (Dec 21, 2010)

finleafeater said:


> Haha, I was thinking "sweet, I dont have to water the lawn this week". This is taking it to a whole other level.



Ha! Mine have been off for a month. I think they might stay off for the rest of winter at this rate.


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 22, 2010)

Well here comes the 2nd part of the big storm, Pouring like crazy right nowl


----------



## dmmj (Dec 22, 2010)

LA received 1/3 of it annual rain fall in the lat 6 days, the good news is that it should now be over until saturday when another one comes in.


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 22, 2010)

Raining again here, started last night and hasn't stopped. It didn't rain at all yeaterday afternoon. We got a little bit of a break. It's not raining hard, a non stop lite sprinkle.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok I don't want to make any of my fellow socals angry but right now I have a lot of sunshine. I mean a lot. california weather, weird huh?


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 22, 2010)

Sunshine.......oh I wish........


----------



## LeaCrystal (Dec 22, 2010)

scuba gear lol thats cute. its just snow and COLD here....


----------



## tobibaby (Dec 22, 2010)

its still raining and im tired of this.. its gonna get worst in the next few hrs. horrible wetness and coldness.. im tired i want my sunshine right now.. who's talking about sunshine where? where?


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 22, 2010)

Let's drive to Florida Nathalie, I'll come and pick you up! 

Pack up Tobi, I'm leaving right now! 

MarKat do you have a guest room? We are on our way! 

Anyone else wanna come, I can fit 5. Plenty of room in the back for torties!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 22, 2010)

This morning I received a call from my neighbor across the street from his cell phone. He asked me to come over and see his red neck Christmas. He's always referring to himself as a red neck. This is what's going on at his house today...no snow, but plenty of water:

















That's Dalton in the back of the canoe, Dana in the middle and Dossilyn in the front. I was waiting to see them tip over (canoes are pretty unstable), but they managed quite ok and had a great time doing it!


----------



## zzzdanz (Dec 22, 2010)

Well at least ya don't have to shovel it...could always be worse


----------



## Angi (Dec 22, 2010)

Well I just sat down at the computer and was feeling sorry for myself, but after seeing Yvonnes nieghbors yard I guess mine isn't so bad. I have a stream but not a lake . Did I mention that my arms and back are killing me from shoveling $#!* in my sisters horse corral. Ya she said it was mud, but I could smell it. I am sooooo done with the rain.


----------



## Tom (Dec 22, 2010)

Cory called me from FL yesterday. I was standing under an EZ Up at the craft service table, in full rain gear, trying to just not be rained on for five minutes, when he told me that it was sunny and 72 in FL. I wanted to reach through the phone and CHOKE him!


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 22, 2010)

Yvonne- those pictures are hilarious! I have a huge grassy field behind my house and one time when we got a lot of rain I went kayaking back there with a neighbor's family, haha


----------



## Madortoise (Dec 22, 2010)

[/quote]

I think there are floating cars down by 6th and Xiemino. :/ Talk about poor planning. 



Oh---yeah, I heard. My other office is on Redondo and 5th so I didn't even schedule to be there for the past week. I'll be by there tomorrow to see the damage...

It's supposed to be sunny tomorrow here in LB! Yeah!

Yvonne, I hope you all know how to swim.


----------



## John (Dec 23, 2010)

looks like the jet stream gonna bring some of that my way for sunday,it'll be frozen when it gets here though


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 23, 2010)

Whaaaaa still no sun....


----------



## Laura (Dec 23, 2010)

sunny today.. and the south is cleaning up.. or getting ready for the next on slaught depending how you look at it....
not pretty in many areas.. 
Tom.. How ar you doing? What about Haydens place? The fires left a lot of nothing out there..


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Dec 23, 2010)

The Sunshine was shortly lived! Excited I took my CDT's outside for brunch and they immediately started grazing on the weeds...but brought them back into their indoor enclosure...its cold again.


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 23, 2010)

I took Daisy Lou out for a cruise on the grass, it's not too cold out, no sun though.


----------



## Tom (Dec 23, 2010)

Laura said:


> sunny today.. and the south is cleaning up.. or getting ready for the next on slaught depending how you look at it....
> not pretty in many areas..
> Tom.. How ar you doing? What about Haydens place? The fires left a lot of nothing out there..



Everything is a muddy mess, but no major damage. Hayden's got some tractor work to do, but he's okay. I'm trying to make him come down for some after-Christmas dinner here. Sun was out for a couple hours and my mood lifted tremendously.

The really good news is the weeds are sprouting and growing like... well... weeds. Normally they don't really get going until Jan or Feb., but this year they started in Oct. and I watered them to get through the "dry" spells. Now all I need is some warm enough weather for them to want to come out an eat some more.


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 23, 2010)

Suns out over here today, its nice to see it. Tortoises are loving it too, they loved the rain, now they love the sun, lol. Suppose to have rain though sunday and parts of next week, we shall see. Till then enjoy the sun.


----------



## Angi (Dec 23, 2010)

It is not sunny here, but not raining. I was busy today and will be for the next two days. I am dying to get outside and work on my boxie encloser. I want to dig up that mud put bricks around the bottom. dig out the inside, line with wire cover that with rock add dirt and plant. Then I have some fun ideas. I want the plants to be established by spring.


----------



## Tom (Dec 24, 2010)

Let me assure you both, wet dirt is HEAVY dirt. I've dug A LOT of holes and I'd much rather dig up hard, dry dirt than wet, heavy dirt. But don't let me stop you. Dig away.

The holes I'm planning on digging lately are border-lining on backhoe size holes. I'll probably dig the first one by hand, just to punish myself...


----------



## Millerlite (Dec 24, 2010)

yeah like tom said, Wet dirt is Heavy! I'm happy i got most my enclosure done before the rain started. except ants decided to make my heat hide there home. Gotta fix that.


----------

